# Hello PINK Dolly!



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Here she is! I did it with 1 bottle of red food dye, left it in 30 minutes to make sure it didn't run out too much! Every time I see Dolly I get a huge smile on my face...and she seems to actually like it! 

Its probably just the extra attention she is getting (and treats while I did it) but I have never seen her wag her tail so much! LOL


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

She looks absolutely fabulous darlink! 
I really really want a dog to try this on hwell: patience is not one of my good points!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you so much! I am happy with how it turned out. I will know next time to make sure I save some to get the face and feet really well. I do still have another bottle...hmmm who to do next? LOL

I bet with her eating and drinking her mouth will go back to white soon, as will her feet from walking on snow to potty. 

Once I shave her face and feet I will post more pictures! I think the hair closer to the skin is actually more pink, since I applied the coloring close to the skin I guess that makes sense. 

I didn't bathe her before I did the coloring, she just had a bath about 2 weeks ago, so she wasn't even very dirty anyhow...I bet if she had just been bathed it would have applied to her hair better. I didn't want to bathe her, then dye her, ect...that would have taken way too long for what she is used to. 

I do plan to finish her tonight, hopefully I can get some pictures of her standing up after i get her trimmed.

Blue Fox....you could always try doing blue or purple, since it would probably not show on black much, but you would be able to see and appreciate it. :rainbow:

Ummm hubby just keeps looking at Dolly and won't say a word...but I cuaght him petting her and looking at it. I think he likes it, but of course since its pink and he is a guy he could never say he likes it! LOL


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

She looks great!!! My hubby was the same way, he rolled his eyes and acted disgusted, but then he was sending the pic I sent to his phone to a bunch of people. LOL! They actually think we can't see through them ;-)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

What a good shade of pink.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Hubby has taken to calling her Pinky...and yes he likes it, whether he is willing to say the words out loud or not. 

He invited a friend over from work to watch the Superbowl with us, and HE said "so there is your pink dog, huh?"...so he HAD to have been telling others at work about it. I will take another picture and leave it on the camera...I bet the camera "magically" disappears to work with him!

I am really wanting to dye one of the other dogs now...but I can't decide which one to do. 

I have about 4 dogs that are good candidates...one being my hubby's beloved Punkin who is a light apricot...I might dye her pink just to vex them both! :bootyshake:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

lol.... tooo cute! I bet she gets a lot of stares when you take her out for a walk!!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, she is so pretty in pink. :biggrin1:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> lol.... tooo cute! I bet she gets a lot of stares when you take her out for a walk!!


I happened to be out with the dogs when my neighbor came home on his lunch break from work. I couldn't really see his face, but he stopped, then looked at the dogs for a minute...then I saw him shake his head. 

About 1 minute later I saw the curtains FLY open and his wife's face appeared in the window...the curtains stayed open most of the time until I went in about 5 minutes later. 

They closed for a few seconds, but I think that is when she went to go grab her camera...I swore I saw a flash so I think she must have taken a picture. Not that I mind or anything...just funny.

I want to take her up to the pet store to show the groomer, I bet she will LOVE it! LOL


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so glad you like it. I took Shamus to Pet Smart and caused a lot of second takes! One little girl was saying "Mommy,mommy look a pink puppy! Mommy you said there was no pink puppies! I WANT a pink puppy!" I swear that mom looked at me like she hated me! LOL I'm gonna give him a bath today a post new pics so you can see how it wears off.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

The first day I did it I noticed that when I look at her my eye sight would go fuzzy for a second or two. 

I KNOW its because the brain takes a minute to process that "yes that is indeed a pink dog"...when you first did Shamus did you notice that your eyes had problems believing what they were seeing?

I can only imagine what that lady told her daughter when she got home...I am sure you totally ruined her "no such thing as pink puppies" rebuttal so now she will have to come up with a new excuse! Too funny!


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, I thought my vision was a little fuzzy too! LOL I bet that mom has to fight with her little girl every day about how "No, she can't have a pink doggy!" Very funny. Shamus had a bath today for the first time since his dye job. He is now just a faint baby pink. It is very lite and pretty, would good good on a girl for sure. I think I like it better right now than 
I did went he was first done. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Thats to funny about the little girl wanting the pink puppy. I bet that mom will never take her back into petsmart again for fear of encountering YOU again with your dog in dye!

You know I took Jazz to petsmart yesterday, (I have a whole story about it but it'll have to wait until later), mostly just to annoy the groomers in the salon there, neener neener YOU can't do THIS!  Kind of thing. Anywho the store was crowded and people kept bumping into other people looking at Jazz. First off a standard poodle, especialy a white one, tends to catch attention in the first place, add to that her haircut and her stripes and we had a lot of people attention. I lost count of how many people asked "Is her hair dyed that color?", or "Is her hair that striped that color on purpose?"I got kind of tired of it actualy and about the 8th time somebody asked me I said, "Ummm NO, It's naturaly that color, a rare marking as poodles go..." Yeah.... Here's you sign goober!! Duh!


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

I love the pink poo!!! I think pink & black are hot colors, she gets to wear them all the time! lol I can't wait for Giea to grow out!!! I have to keep her pretty short because we have so many stickers & thorns...


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> LoL, Thats to funny about the little girl wanting the pink puppy. I bet that mom will never take her back into petsmart again for fear of encountering YOU again with your dog in dye!
> 
> You know I took Jazz to petsmart yesterday, (I have a whole story about it but it'll have to wait until later), mostly just to annoy the groomers in the salon there, neener neener YOU can't do THIS!  Kind of thing. Anywho the store was crowded and people kept bumping into other people looking at Jazz. First off a standard poodle, especialy a white one, tends to catch attention in the first place, add to that her haircut and her stripes and we had a lot of people attention. I lost count of how many people asked "Is her hair dyed that color?", or "Is her hair that striped that color on purpose?"I got kind of tired of it actualy and about the 8th time somebody asked me I said, "Ummm NO, It's naturaly that color, a rare marking as poodles go..." Yeah.... Here's you sign goober!! Duh!


Ahh yes the very rare "white with red brindle striped legs and ears" poodle...You know people would be looking for one of their own! LOL


----------

